# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  رشته GIS

## بمب منطقی

سلام:
میشه در باره این رشته در مقطع ارشد توضیح بدین و بگین که چه دروسی در این مقطع تدریس میشه؟

----------


## بمب منطقی

یعنی تو ایران کسی در این رشته مشغول به تحصیل نیست؟!

----------


## hosseina512

سلام دوست عزیز، چون دیدم کسی جوابی نداده اینو میگم :
من تا حالا اسم این رشته رو نشنیدم ، و تا به حال توی هیچ دفترچه کنکور ارشدی حتی ندیدم.
از بقیه ی دوستان تقاضا میکنم اگه اطلاعاتی دارن در اختیار من هم قرار بدهند.

----------


## Shadow Dancer

سلام
تا اونجا که من میدونم یک رشته مستقل نیست از مباحثیه که توی رشته عمران  نقشه کشی تدریس میشه. البته فکر کنم بقیه گرایش های عمران هم یه درس سه واحدی GIS دارند. اما منم نشنیدم تو ایران چنین رشته ای واسه ارشد داشته باشیم. 
رشته خودم نرم افزاره اما بصورت تجربی یه اطلاعاتی از GIS و مراحل تهیه نقشه های GIS Ready دارم اگه سوای بحث کنکور فکر میکنین کمکی از دستم بر میاد بفرمایید

----------


## Asad.Safari

GIS یک رشته تحصیلی نیست یا حداقل در ایران نیست ... تا اونجایی که من می دونم این به عنوان چند واحد درسی در مقطع ارشد رشته های جغرافیا می خونند ...

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت های جغرافیا مراجعه کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## mahdiii

سلام .
در ایران رشته ای به نام سنجش از دور به جای GIS هست

----------


## بمب منطقی

تو دفترچه ارشد یکی از گرایشهای مهندسی عمران-نقشه کشی, هستش.چرا که نیست

----------


## Sepidar

رشته ای به نام مهندسی عمران نقشه کشی وجود نداره. اسم درست رشته مهندسی عمران نقشه برداریه.
رشته جی آی اس یه رشته میانی بین عمران و کامپیوتره. در واقع از رشته کامپیوتر فقط مباحث کار با دیتا بیس رو تو خودش داره.
کلا به درد بچه های کامپیوتر نمیخوره

----------


## بمب منطقی

مگه تحلیل دیتا در شبکه های wireless رو شامل نمیشه؟

----------


## marahimi

سلام دوستان
رشته مهندسي عمران - GIS‌ يكي ازگرايشهاي كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي عمران - نقشه‌برداري هست و بنده هم در همين رشته مشغول تحصيل هستم. اگر سوالي در مورد اين رشته بود خوشحال ميشم كمك كنم. رشته ما يك رشته بين رشته اي به حساب مياد و از برنامه نويسي و طراحي سيستم، طراحي الگوريتم، پايگاه هاي داده در مهندسي كامپيوتر، نقشه برداري، سنجش از دور، كاداستر و سيستمهاي اطلاعات زميني و ... دراون مباحثي وجود داره.

----------


## بمب منطقی

والا از دریافت جواب دیگه مایوس شده بودم به این دلیل به این تاپیک سر نمی زدم!! 
اگه میشه بفرمائید که بیشتر، مباحث ریاضی دارین یا،الگوریتمیک. از مباحث مربوط به شبکه چطور؟(شاخه سخت افزار شبکه یا نرم افزار؟).تحلیل نقشه بیشتر دارین(image processing) یا دادههای پایگاه(data minning).در رابطه با سنجش از دور و کاداستر و سیستم های اطلاعات زمینی هم در صورت امکان کمی توضیح بدین.

پیشاپیش از جوابهای شما خیلی خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز

----------


## marahimi

> والا از دریافت جواب دیگه مایوس شده بودم به این دلیل به این تاپیک سر نمی زدم!! 
> اگه میشه بفرمائید که بیشتر، مباحث ریاضی دارین یا،الگوریتمیک. از مباحث مربوط به شبکه چطور؟(شاخه سخت افزار شبکه یا نرم افزار؟).تحلیل نقشه بیشتر دارین(image processing) یا دادههای پایگاه(data minning).در رابطه با سنجش از دور و کاداستر و سیستم های اطلاعات زمینی هم در صورت امکان کمی توضیح بدین.
> 
> پیشاپیش از جوابهای شما خیلی خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز


Image Processing در GIS‌مطرح نمی شه ولی یکی از مباحث مهم سنجش از دور RS هست که یکی دیگه از گرایشهای کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی عمران-نقشه‌برداری به شمار میاد.
راستش منظورتون رو از مباحث الگوریتمیک دقیقا متوجه نشدم ولی در بعضی از دروس مباحثی داریم که با درس طراحی الگوریتم نزدیکی  داره.
سیستمهای اطلاعات زمینی یا کاداستر، سیستمهای اطلاعاتی هستند که هدف اونا مدیریت قطعه زمینها و مجموعه عملیاتی هست که روی اونها انجام میشه از قبیل تعویض مالکیت و ...
Data Mining به مقدار کمی تدریس میشه.

در کل، به خاطر ماهیت گسترده GIS این که یک فارق التحصیل در چه زمینه‌ای تخصص بیشتری گرفته یا حتی اصلا در چه زمینه‌ای مطالعه بیشتری کرده، کاملا وابسته به خود شخص و به خصوص موضوع پایان نامه اش هست.
در مورد مباحث شبکه که فرمودید مثلا دوستانی که در زمینه  وب سرویسهای GIS کارمی کنند مطالعات خوبی تو این زمینه دارند.

به تعریف خودم GIS‌مثل آفساید هست،نمیتونی تعریفش کنی ولی درکش می کنی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## بمب منطقی

خوب پس اینطور که از تعاریف شما متوجه شدم رشته GIS با ذهنیات من تفاوت زیادی داره و یا به قول Spider با رشته کامپیوتر تضاد زیادی داره

در هر صورت از توضیحاتتون ممنونم  :لبخند:

----------


## lady saeideh

سلام به همه
باید به اطلاع همگی برسونم که رشته *GIS* در ایران وجود داره و به معنی *سیستم اطلاعات جغرافیایی* (geographic information systems) هست و به همین نام هم در دفترچه کنکور ارشد وجود داره. درسته که یکی ازگرایشهای عمران هم هست ولی در اصل یک رشته مستقل ارشد هست.درضمن قبولی دراین رشته سخته و فقط دانشگاههای: شهیدبهشتی تهران،دانشگاه اصفهان، و دانشگاه اهواز این رشته رو دارن.
GIS مجموعه ای سازمان یافته از سخت افزار ، نرم افزارهای كامپیوتری ، داده های مكان مرجع شامل : داده های توصیفی ومكانی ، افراد متخصص والگوریتم هاست كه به منظور گردآوری ، ذخیره سازی ، بهنگام سازی ، پردازش، بازیافت ، تجزیه وتحلیل وارائه شكلهای مختلف اطلاعات مكان مرجع ، طراحی وایجاد شده و به بیان مشخصات و ویژگی های جغرافیائی داده ها می پردازد.
امسال ظرفیت پذیرش سنجش از دور و سیستم اطلاعات جغرافیایی 19 نفر روزانه و 8  نفر شبانه بود.

----------


## vajiheh_najjar

سلام
من دانشجوی کارشناسی نرم افزار هستم
پروژه فاینالم در مورد تهییه GIS برای نقشه کابل کشی دانشگاهه
میشه بگید از کجا باید شروع کنم؟

----------

